# Canon 80d



## illpoetic (Mar 4, 2017)

Just got my 80D on Tuesday, and I have to say... So far so good. This is my first upgrade since the 60D....I'm feeling this so far .




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hope you enjoy it. I did the same thing 60D - 80D. 80D is so much better.


----------



## katekrueger (May 19, 2017)

I went from xti to 80D and I'm having a blast so far...


----------



## beagle100 (May 21, 2017)

80D is good, I went with the smaller version
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## TCampbell (May 21, 2017)

The 80D is probably the first really _significant_ upgrade to the mid-range line in several years.  It's a winner.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jun 25, 2017)

I love my 80D, having upgraded from a Canon Digital Rebel XTi. I have used my girlfriends 60D a handful of times and enjoyed it over the XTi, but i wasn't significantly impressed with it. The 80D is definitely well above the 60D in terms of what they give you. I've got the 50mm STM, 18-55 STM and 55-250 STM along with what i use most often, the Tamron 150-600 G2.


----------



## alex_ethridge (Oct 6, 2017)

I upgraded from the canon rebel to the 80D back in February, so far, I love it! Although, the kit lens is pretty decent for a variety of shoots, I recently added the 50mm and 60EFS macro lens to my collection. Overall, I think the camera itself is amazing.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 6, 2017)

Congrats to all on the upgrades!


----------

